# Mines R34 Cooling panel



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Looking for a new or used one in good condition.

Cheers









Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I just so happen to have one for sale



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1?icep_ff3=2&pub=5575378759&campid=5338273189&customid=&icep_item=254774323603&ipn=psmain&icep_vectorid=229508&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111



By the way im legit and no scammer


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

found. can be closed

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i sold mine too cheap


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Was too slow for yours

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it went to australia in the end. cost about £85 to ship it, so i think i got about £200 all in lol. ah well just sat about for 10 years in the loft, like everything else im going through.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep that is a bit too cheap.


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

can be closed

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

bhp said:


> I just so happen to have one for sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the asking price?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes.

BBoy is a legit owner and excellent guy to deal with.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup bens a nice chap known him a long time 

sold him few of my stuff i had knocking about


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks guy's 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------

